# Secret Cell Phone Usage



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

Checked H 'secret' prepaid cell phone and he forgot to delete all calls. He talked to the OW on Dec 2. They are still in some kind of contact but a lot less than before.

I want to do something to that phone without him knowing I did it. What are some good sabotage moves? He will never call her on his legal cell phone (he knows I get the bill and check the detail calls).

I'd like to sabotage it during the holidays just to watch him sweat!

If he's so afraid of me finding out about the phone, why is he keeping it and using it? Could a woman he's supposedly having only a platonic friendship with be worth more than a 22 year marriage?

If it is, why doesnt he just leave instead of putting himself through a lot of tension.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Lasr60637 said:


> I want to do something to that phone without him knowing I did it. What are some good sabotage moves?


yeah, try this: throw it in the damned river!!!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Nah, just take the SIM card out...it's located under the battery.


----------



## pauline2001 (Dec 13, 2008)

You accidentially put it in the washing machine.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

dcrim said:


> Nah, just take the SIM card out...it's located under the battery.


:iagree:

draconis


----------

